# Favorite game to hunt



## buckyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

*What is your favorite to hunt?*​
Spring Turkey38.33%Fall Turkey00.00%Deer38.33%Rabbit25.56%Squirel38.33%Waterfowl2055.56%Up Land bird411.11%Other small game12.78%


----------



## buckyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

my personal favorite is spring turkey


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

i couldent choose which one to pick cause i like hunting all them..but i did end up picking waterfowl cause i just started this last season and i love it..i cant get enough of it..me and my dad in this last year have spent more then $$1000 in just waterfowl hunting supplies..for any one out there looking to start waterfowl hunting i strongly sugest it   k:


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

WATERFOWL!!!! i love waking up at 4 am to set up decoys 
and take out birds


----------



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

all of the above!


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

Besides fall turkey I hunt everything on that list and Waterfowl hunting is my favorite.


----------



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

that was a tough one. I voted for spring turkey, but waterfowl has to be right there too.


----------



## cube12ic (Feb 26, 2011)

My Favorite is Deer.


----------



## alp12ha (Mar 5, 2011)

Rabbit is my favorite game to hunt.


----------



## willsot_20 (Apr 14, 2011)

My favorite game to hunt is deer 
i like this


----------



## ra.one (Jun 11, 2011)

Rabbit is the best.
Always hits it with a bang.


----------



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

I like upland the best because unlike most of the times I've been waterfowl hunting I am not cold.


----------

